# Coding of Combox retrofit with Internet



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi,

unfortunately I can't find a tutorial on how (and what ECUs) I need to code for combox media retrofit in pre 09/10 F10.

I have:

```
S609A Navigationssystem Professional
S612A BMW Assist
S614A Internet, preparations
S615A Expanded BMW Online Information
S616A BMW Online
S633A Preparation, mobile phone, Business
S6AAA BMW TeleServices
S6ABA Control for Teleservices
S6FLA USB/Audio interface
S6NFA Music interface for Smartphone
```
I built my plug and play harness today. Just waiting for the MOST termination connector.

If I want to code directly to get internet over smartphone, I assume I should code hu_cic and cmd_media? Any other ecu or can I just VO code all ecus to prevent sideffects?


```
Change VO:
-612
-633
-6AA?
-6AB?
-8SC?

+6VC
+644
+6AL
```
For fake vin:
Is valid for cmb media as well?
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7091176&postcount=70

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes. VO Code Head Unit and Combox. That's all you need. 

As for Fake VIN, I do not understand why you ask about validity for CMB_MEDIA when the very post your reference uses CMB_MEDIA.


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

Good, thanks.

Guess, I'm confused of +6ab - Control BMW Teleservices.
Thought Teleservices is related to Combox Telematic.


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mhhh something is wrong.

Combox is working pretty good with the existing USB and cradle. Guess I don't need to change anything here.
Followed the guide but without success.

But instead of Connected drive I'm getting now BMW Services (BMW Dienste).
After updating the services I'm not getting BMW Live nor Internet.

Any Idea what I'm doing wrong?

Fa is looking like this:

```
1CB,1CD,223,229,230,255,258,2K3,2TB,2VA,2VH,302,316,319,322,323,358,3AC,3AG,403,
415,416,423,428,430,431,441,453,455,456,464,465,488,494,496,4CE,4NB,4UR,502,508,522,
524,536,548,5AC,5AD,5AG,5DF,5DL,601,609,610,614,615,616,620,644,654,677,698,6AA
,6AB,6AL,6FL,6NF,6VC,6WA,7A2,7SP,801,851,863,879,8KA,8SC,8SP,8TF,8TH,8V1,997
```
Thanks in advance!

[Edit]
After doing this:
HU_ENTRY->3000 HMI->Funktionen->CONNECTED_DRIVE->aktiv
HU_ENTRY->3000 HMI->Funktionen->ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE->aktiv
HU_ENTRY->3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE, 50->Funktionen->DUN_PROFILE->aktiv
HU_ENTRY->3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE, 50->Funktionen->PAN_PROFILE->aktiv

I got Connected Drive and after update BMW Live and Internet were active. But Live got the message "Startpage at the moment not available..."

Any clue on that?

Additional question, after retrofitting the Combox I can't use read vcm anymore, right? I used read ECU and it worked fine. Is there a solution for this?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Maybe yu must upgrade your headunit. 09 software won't support combox 100%


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

Got update beginning 2014. Don't know I-Step out of my mind.


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

BMW Live works.

Internet says something like "Enable your data access or ask service partner..."

I will try these this evening:
HU_CICHB->3003 > ONLINE_BROWSER = nur_bmw_internet_aktiv (only bmw internet aktive)
If its not enough I will check these as well.
3003 - Funktionen - BT_DATA_SERVICE ***8211; Aktiv
HU_CICHB->3003 > ONLINE_SERVICES = nicht_aktiv
HU_CICHB->3003 > ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS = nicht_aktiv

Something else?


----------



## MoldCAD (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm following your thread with interest, and will also try to activate the options you mention - but as I understand the current BMW policy (at least in EU), most BMW ConnectedDrive Services are only available to cars with their own SIM card (even though technically, they might as well use the smartphone internet access / Personal Hotspot). As far as the F10, only LCI vehicles have their own SIM card - so I'm not even trying to activate any paid services. I activated BMW Apps (with an FSC code) and it's working fine; I'd like to have Internet access on the central monitor - but please explain to me what is BMW Online or BMW Live really?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Afaik every F10/F11 has his own simcard since 03/2010, not only since LCI. 

CU Oliver


----------



## MoldCAD (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, apparently not here


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

It should have an installed simcard. May it's not activated in Poland. CD isn't available in every EU-country. 

CU Oliver


----------



## MoldCAD (Jan 18, 2013)

Unfortunately, full CD Services have only been available here since September 2013, so pre-LCI F10 came without a SIM card


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Be sure, the car has a simcard but it's deactivated. There's no reason why BMW should change their system only for Poland. If a service couldn't get the provisioning by BMW there's no way to activate it.

CU Oliver


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

If car has been originally delivered to non-assist country like Finland, there is no sim-card inside combox. That kind of combox is called combox media. Cars delivered to for example Germany have combox telematics, it has combox media + combox ecall (sim-card).


----------

